

"hello world" contains Lovecraft quotes - someone13
https://github.com/mozilla/rust/issues/13871

======
letstryagain
[http://i.imgur.com/bsKMZ1i.png](http://i.imgur.com/bsKMZ1i.png)

~~~
iaw
Thank you.

